# Sick (?) chicken



## BerghausFarm (Jul 23, 2012)

So, one of my Buff Orpingtons seems odd. She may be broody, but I don't know. She has lost her feathers on her breast, and stays in the laying box most of the time. When I pull her out, she drinks, eats, and forages, but tries to get right back to the laying box after just a few minutes. She has bright eyes and is plenty feisty when out of the box. Sometimes she is on eggs, and sometimes not. She does not seem to be crop bound, egg bound, or have any external parasites.

I'd really appreciate any help you may be able to give.

Barry


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Sounds like your little girl wants some baby chicks. She'll pluck her breast feathers to line her nest. I've had my girls be broody for 1-2 weeks to one lasting a frustrating month more than a few times.


----------



## hollyosborn (Jul 8, 2012)

oh man, i had a girl stay broody for almost 3 months... we call her cluck cause shes constantly clucking around. I would carry her WAYYYYYYY out across the yard, and she would go skipping.. YES skipping.. right back to her nest. I finally gave up... sit on your feet dummy! LOL


----------

